# Kayak Fishing Tournaments in Australia, what do you prefer?



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

With Kayak Fishing Comps active in Australia now I was wanting to get your thoughts on which way you would prefer the Tournament to run?

So far I have seen personally the ABT/Hobie Series, ABT Bass Electrics, KFT and The Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Convention, I have so far participated in a KFT and two Wivenhoe conventions.

I applaud the likes of KFT and Hobie ABT for the effort they have put in so far and as I am a keen bass angler I must thank Gary Fitzgerald for his annual Bass comp at Wivenhoe.

I personally think KFT has a great concept, they had a few hiccups in the beginning with the No Hobie Rule but that was sorted so they could compete. Catch, Photo and release in my view is the best option for the average kayak fisherman like most of us here to compete on a regular basis. Their comps are well attended with close to the maximum competitors allowed each time and they are a social and friendly atmosphere. The best thing I bought away from it was the fact that every one who competed on the day walked away with a prize.

I did drop into a weigh in at a ABT Hobie event last year on the Gold Coast and it too was a friendly and social event but it had a low attendance surprising that it was the second series on the Gold Coast and there were bugger all people there. While there was a live weigh in I did not find it anymore exciting than the picture type weigh ins at KFT or the Wivenhoe comp. I did not see any prizes handed out and I felt flat walking away from it.

The Wivenhoe Comp was run last year for the second time had 98 Competitors from all over Australia. With two sections one for kayaks and one for canoes. Was the social kayak and canoe event of the year, everyone still talks about it and are looking forward to this years event. Prizes were given out on the days and the weight in process was catch photo, release.

So this brings me to the question, What Type of Weigh in Process do you prefer and while we're at it what sort of species????

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the big thing with the ABT is that your aren't playing for a new spool of fireline or a couple of lures. Cash for at least the top six with some prizes but more importantly a grand final spot. Once there with hobie entering the AFC this year you have every chance of getting a spot on team hobie if all the planets align and you can take out the GF.

The KFT is more a social fish with a few prizes than a comp, it cannot be a comp if everyone gets a prize its a sponsored social fish.

As for the photos, when I fished the FFC with photos and my recorded fish length at the end of the two day was smaller than what the photos showed, I knew how long the fish were an its very easy to cheat if you wanted too and gain a few centimeters in your bag. So for me i cannot see how a serious comp could use photos

Bream, bass or barra doesn't matter they all have challenges in there own right

Cheers Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I would love a bass-photo-release comp closer to home so I could fish it.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

what about an open-water tourney or two? I would join in that if there was such a thing, but when you are targetting only bream or bass, I lose interest rather quickly.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

None at all.

Elitism can suck my left nut. :-x :-x :-x :-x


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not being the competetive and not liking sport none of them arouse me in anyway whatsoever, not taking anything away from those that are that way inclined though.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Sel, I wish I had a choice like you blokes up there, I'll take either, currently I only have access to a couple of ABT events a year and they are a 5 plus hour drive to get too,great fun and well worth it...Would love to see the KFT come south..there's plenty of intrest in NSW, VIC, and SA from the blokes i have spoken too,could easily become a National event, and the way Yak fishing is going its only a matter of time before I think it will, one of the fastest growing water sports equals a sponsers heaven.. ;-)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

justcrusin said:


> I think the big thing with the ABT is that your aren't playing for a new spool of fireline or a couple of lures. Cash for at least the top six with some prizes but more importantly a grand final spot. Once there with hobie entering the AFC this year you have every chance of getting a spot on team hobie if all the planets align and you can take out the GF.


From what I can see for a few fishermen Australia wide, the masses aren't jumping on the band wagon with this competition in it's current form ie. Live Weight in.. Take away the dozen travelling ABT Hobie Team/State members and there aren't many showing up. I really think ABT Hobie is losing a great opportunity to get the masses involved, the average Joe kayaker that most of us all here are. I continually ask myself and others why?



justcrusin said:


> The KFT is more a social fish with a few prizes than a comp, it cannot be a comp if everyone gets a prize its a sponsored social fish.


Far from it, KFT is very competitive with a top ten for each round. As I said everyone gets a prize but the Top ten get the best goodies... Rods, Reels, Sounders, Electric Motors and so on. Some one even wins a kayak each round as a lucky door prize.



justcrusin said:


> As for the photos, when I fished the FFC with photos and my recorded fish length at the end of the two day was smaller than what the photos showed, I knew how long the fish were an its very easy to cheat if you wanted too and gain a few centimeters in your bag. So for me i cannot see how a serious comp could use photos


A properly organised Photo competition uses rulers that are used for each different day or has a tag system where a different tag for each day must be viewed with in the photo.

Cheers


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I have fished six KFT events and one ABT. I had accommodation and everything organised for Noosa but after the disaster at Redcliffe, I really believe the gods did not want me to go. Better not to tempt fate.

Both comps were fun and I think I have been a better fisherman because of the comps. Both from what other people have told me, but also because of fishing in a different atmosphere.

I like the photo aspect of KFT. My kayak felt a bit strange with an extra 25kg plus, of live well sitting on the back of it. But if the Hobie comp is run again next year, I will give it another shot. Well I do have a $100+ livewell that won't be used for any other purpose.

The KFT has a Top 10, the prizes for cracking the top 10 have been awesome. I did it once and scored a Mako Glasses kit valued at over $200. Even if you do not crack the top 10 you get to walk away with something.

As for cheating ... what is the point. If you can not crack the top 10 or whatever other level you set yourself without cheating, I feel sorry for you and I think you are competing for the wrong reasons.

The boys at KFT really study the measurements on the photos. A guy had a bream disqualified because it kicked on the photo and was less than 23cm in the photo, bit of a shame cause it looked like a cracker. I also got questioned about one of my fish after I bent the board after sitting on it. They checked the board and photos before making a decision to include the fish.

Give either comp a go. Other yakkers are a friendly mob and you are sure to learn something.

Or fish it for the reason that I do ..... It's lets me guarantee a fishing trip months in advance, it is pretty hard to cancel it if you paid your entry fee and spoken about it at home continuously and writen it on the family calender.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Does anyone have the average attendance figures for the ABT, KFT and SBS Tourneys?

I know the SBS was poorly attended, but I'm not sure about the other 2. Maybe there isn't a place here for yak tournaments afterall


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

eth93 said:


> None at all.
> 
> Elitism can suck my left nut. :-x :-x :-x :-x


X2


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

simonsrat said:


> I
> 
> As for cheating ... what is the point. If you can not crack the top 10 or whatever other level you set yourself without cheating, I feel sorry for you and I think you are competing for the wrong reasons.


Well said Steven....and what a delight to see a cheat caught, which generally seems to happen to them in due course.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

For me its either dead fish or photo and release. Live tanks on a yak are an embuggerance. (A pain in the proverbial on a boat as well)
If you want to cheat, make it worth your while and go buy a skeeter and play for sheepstations.

As for species, it should be open. Just use a differential points system so a good bream equals a good flattie equals a good jew etc etc.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

koich said:


> Does anyone have the average attendance figures for the ABT, KFT and SBS Tourneys?


None official, and I think it's region-specific. My feeling, from the rounds I've wandered over to:
* About 100 and growing for the sweetwater bass thingie on wivenhoe.
* Averaging around 30 for non-sydney rounds of the ABT, a few more for rounds around sydney.
* 40-50 for KFT perhaps. (Sel - about right for KFT?)

Red.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

With the current format, the Wivenhoe Bass thingee will be the only comp that I will be attending this year. The others dont appeal to me.

I would hope that we will get an off shore comp happening in this country soon, as I find that more interesting than chasing Bream or Bass.


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the average attendance figures for the ABT, KFT and SBS Tourneys?
> ...


Red, I think the Wivenhoe Convention should be left out of this topic for a number of reasons but the main one's is it is open to canoes and electrics etc.

The topic is "Kayak Fishing Tournaments in Australia, what do you prefer?"

Cheers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the average attendance figures for the ABT, KFT and SBS Tourneys?
> ...


The attendance figures vs the prizes offered are certainly more than appealling.

What's stopping people going?

In my case, effort and money. I'm going to do two SBS events this year just to see if it's worth my time pursuing the bigger coin events,more than likley it won't be but we'll see what happens.

I liked the friendly social comp we had here not long ago and I guess that's just about as far as I'll go with the format.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

lockyer said:


> Red, I think the Wivenhoe Convention should be left out of this topic for a number of reasons but the main one's is it is open to canoes and electrics etc.


So's AKFF mate - but I take your point. I think it deserves to be included though, since it offers a perspective on bass catch/photo/release, which is definitely applicable to kayak fishing, it's an example of a competition that is well organised, and angler-focused (not too sponsor-driven) and based on last years figures, I think the yak component is pretty close to 90%.

Red.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Offshore kayak comps would be a nightmare for organiser liability. I would not hold my breath.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I'm with Feral ... I'd like to see comps open to more species.


Heres the problem, only really bream an flathead are found in enclosed waters all over Australia making a truley national comp. Trout, Bass, Barra all great sports fish but only in certain areas.

I would ask the people objecting to the livewells to get in an have a go at the ABT an SSBS style comps. I take the livewell with me every time i go fishing now. I can catch a few fish pick the ones i want to keep an let the others go.



> Take away the dozen travelling ABT Hobie Team/State members and there aren't many showing up.


Only to the Qld rounds, for some reason you qld'ers seem to be the majority objecting to them. The three qld rounds have been run an only one NSW and VIC. I thought the vic round did well seeing as it was as remote as you could get and the NSW round had quite a few at it. More people are jumping on board every round.



> A properly organised Photo competition uses rulers that are used for each different day or has a tag system where a different tag for each day must be viewed with in the photo.


So did the FFC but if you hold the camera at different angles you can add or subtract to the fish's length even without meaning too.

I don't object to the KFT but i like the SSBS and ABT stile comps. I haven't been to a kft, too far for what they are and i can't see the level of prize's being sustainable. The sponsors will eventually look for results out of it, the organisers seem like they are very well connected in the tackle industry to get what they have an I take my hat off to them for thier hard work and I hope they can continue with it they are a great starting point for people wanting to try comp fishing without the outlay an pressure of the ABT style comps.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> and angler-focused (not too sponsor-driven)


This i agree with we have fished in some absolutely sh*t locations for exposure. Noosa, Gold coast being two of them. Narrabeen was so so. I am looking forward to the Basin, Forster, Bemm and Marlo for the better fishing they should offer. Trying to fish with jet ski's constantly running past you is more than annoying.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the ABT format, but would give catch, photo, release a go if it is run properly with good measuring devices.


Nativeman said:


> From what I can see for a few fishermen Australia wide, the masses aren't jumping on the band wagon with this competition in it's current form ie. Live Weight in.. Take away the dozen travelling ABT Hobie Team/State members and there aren't many showing up. I really think ABT Hobie is losing a great opportunity to get the masses involved, the average Joe kayaker that most of us all here are. I continually ask myself and others why?
> Cheers


Sel, why take away "the dozen travelling ABT Hobie Team/State members" out of the picture?
They are competing in these events because they want to and have been rewarded for their dedication to the sport. It's not as if they are forced to do the event. The fact that they are travelling from other states shows the ABT has support. Lets not forget it's less than 12 months since Kayak ABT started with a 4 round season in 2 states and now with a national 13 round season. It's still in it's infancy and maybe there won't be masses jumping on the bandwagon, but IMHO it will certainly build up some momentum as the season progresses through to the Grand Final. It has already drawn in some well known Pro boaters and more threatening to compete in the Kayak Series.
But I understand it's not for every one.
Cheers


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> This i agree with we have fished in some absolutely sh*t locations for exposure. Noosa, Gold coast being two of them. Narrabeen was so so. I am looking forward to the Basin, Forster, Bemm and Marlo for the better fishing they should offer. Trying to fish with jet ski's constantly running past you is more than annoying.
> 
> Cheers Dave


I didn't mind Narrabeen. ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Well said Matty, i've fished one round at Nelson and it was run in a very proffessional manner, from weigh in times to actual measuring of the fish, all the ABT / Hobie guys were helpful and from the crowd at the weigh in, i think sales of kayaks would rise after people see what can be acheived out of a piece of polyethlene. I personally would like to see catch, photo and release, because i think its kinder to the fish, but in the real world, where prize money is up for grabs, there is always the element of cheating, which catch, weigh, release cannot fudge the judges. 
I reckon for any critics of comp fishing, get down to your nearest ABT event or similar and witness it in the flesh, i bet a big majority of critics will be eating humble pie. By the way these comps arent compulsory so if you don't like them don't go in them, SIMPLE. 
Bilby


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

WHATS NOT TO LIKE ABOUT LIVE WEIGH INS?

Its highly visual and exciting to watch. 
There is just something about actually seeing the fish in the flesh. 
Good livewells will keep bream and bass in great condition (heck have you tried grabbing fish that are allready in your livewell, they are full of beans)
Anyone who saw the weigh in for last years grand final (ABT/HOBIE) will be able to tell you how intense it was watching Scotty Lovig sit in the chair and stress as each bag got weighed, Photos just won't provide that action.
ETC
ETC 
I could go all day here.

I won't buy into the whole 'not all kayaks are suitable for livewells' debate I fished the first ever ABT/HOBIE round in Sydney out of a 2.7m ok frenzy with a drum strapped to the back for a livewell. It was crude, ugly even, yet it still kept my fish alive and healthy until the weigh in.

I'll add one last one before I finish.

ITS BLOODY EXCITING TO WALK UP PAST YOUR MATES/PEERS AND WEIGH YOUR FISH.

Stewie


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

blueyak said:


> ITS BLOODY EXCITING TO WALK UP PAST YOUR MATES/PEERS AND WEIGH YOUR FISH.
> 
> Stewie


I wouldn't know   2 ABT Bream Comps, 2 donuts. :lol:

I prefer a CPR event and obviously fishing for bass.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

blueyak said:


> Good livewells will keep bass in great condition


What sort of livewell are you talking about here? A suitable one to fit on a kayak is too small and has an inadequate flow rate to keep two average to large size bass alive and in good condition suitable for release 

Cheers


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok I'll weigh in too...
Wivenhoe is an annual comp, so obviously it is going to be 'a date on the calendar' for those who've taken part, so as far as turn out goes, it can't really be compared with ABT or KFT.
As for KFT, like Dave, I've not taken part in one, and am unlikely to do so as if I want to fish socially, then I'll call up my mates and go fishing with them, or just head out onto the lake and meet some new yakkers on the water (which happens all the time down here). There's absolutely nothing wrong with KFT - it is a great concept that has its supporters, so its all good.
What shits me to tears though, is all the negative crap that I read here and elsewhere that gets laid on the ABT series. 'Its not fair - there's pro's taking part', 'its not a friendly atmosphere like KFT' blah blah blah.
Geez, if the ABT is such a horrible experience, then why do we have guys travelling all over the country to take part in as many rounds as possible? The social side of these events gets better and better with every round, and will get even better as time goes on and more faces become regular. And as for learning new stuff, I guarantee you'll pick up more breaming tips at the ABT than you could possibly remember, if you go out of your way and ask. Sure, we are actually playing for cash and great prizes, and for a few of us, of course a bit of pride - but don't think that we are some elitist mob who won't give anyone the time of day - that isn't fair.
Pretty well everyone who pay's out on the ABT has only done 1 or 2 rounds - if that - , caught nothing, not got a prize, and all of a sudden 'Nah, ABT sucks, I had a way better time at the KFT'.
Look, its fair enough that a professionally run comp series, with big banners and a live weigh in, is not going to be attractive to everyone for whatever reasons they may have, but fairs fair, there are a whole load of us who absolutely can't wait to get to the next round for another crack, and that is what should be heard above and beyond the nay sayers.
The Hobie ABT has been one of the best things I've done in my fishing life - I've made stacks of new mates who I know I'm going to be stuck with for many years to come, my kayak breaming skills have improved more than I could have imagined, and most importantly, I am having fun when I take part - regardless if I'm weighing in a full bag, or chewing on a donut. 
To those of you reading, and not writing, and still trying to make up your mind if you'd enjoy an ABT round, then please come on down to a round and have a go - they really are a great event to be part of.

Regards,
Greg
Sel - livewells - have you tried a couple of large bass in the Hobie tank? I've had 3 bream all over 34 to fork in my tank for 5 hours and they were 100% when I let them go.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Greg, a decent size Bass is 50cm, a bit bigger than a good bream!
My problem with the ABT is just the costs involved. 
Hundreds by the time you buy a live well for one event a year, membership and entry fees etc. Not attractive to your average social fisher like me who does it for everything but the actual prizes. (fishing with mates, a bit of friendly rivalry, social get together afterwards)

My local fishing club's monthly comp fee is $5 for one, $3 for the other. I can do that twice a month and weigh in dead fish, enter the photo section, or if I wanted to release fish after the weigh in if I want to. Sure the prizes are just small cash prizes for one, and end of year trophies for the other, but who cares? Total cost to compete about $5 worth of fuel and the small entry fee. Also my membership fee of $40 gets me access to something like 25 comps over the year.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Feral said:


> Greg, a decent size Bass is 50cm, a bit bigger than a good bream!
> My problem with the ABT is just the costs involved.
> Hundreds by the time you buy a live well for one event a year, membership and entry fees etc. Not attractive to your average social fisher like me who does it for everything but the actual prizes. (fishing with mates, a bit of friendly rivalry, social get together afterwards)
> 
> My local fishing club's monthly comp fee is $5 for one, $3 for the other. I can do that twice a month and weigh in dead fish, enter the photo section, or if I wanted to release fish after the weigh in if I want to. Sure the prizes are just small cash prizes for one, and end of year trophies for the other, but who cares? Total cost to compete about $5 worth of fuel and the small entry fee. Also my membership fee of $40 gets me access to something like 25 comps over the year.


Feral, sounds like your local comps are prefect for you and your social fishing.
Don't understand why you have a problem with the ABT when it's clearly not your scene. :?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Feral said:


> Greg, a decent size Bass is 50cm, a bit bigger than a good bream!
> My problem with the ABT is just the costs involved.
> Hundreds by the time you buy a live well for one event a year, membership and entry fees etc. Not attractive to your average social fisher like me who does it for everything but the actual prizes. (fishing with mates, a bit of friendly rivalry, social get together afterwards)
> 
> My local fishing club's monthly comp fee is $5 for one, $3 for the other. I can do that twice a month and weigh in dead fish, enter the photo section, or if I wanted to release fish after the weigh in if I want to. Sure the prizes are just small cash prizes for one, and end of year trophies for the other, but who cares? Total cost to compete about $5 worth of fuel and the small entry fee. Also my membership fee of $40 gets me access to something like 25 comps over the year.


Thanks for bringing the cost side up Feral, because that is also a point that always seems to get blown out of proportion.
Firstly, livewell - you do not NEED to spend hundreds of dollars on a livewell - and why would you if you're only planning to do 1 comp just to see what their like.
I spent the whole of the last series using an old cheap esky with a $15 areator on the side, never had a fish come close to looking sick.
Secondly the $50 ABT membership - which goes down to $40 when you renew.
Your 50 bucks joins you up, but in return yout $50 joining fee gets you:
• Sponsor Catalogues
• 2 x sew-on patches 
• Eligibility for ABT tournaments
• An ABT membership card 
• 2010 Tournament Angler Guide
• Daiwa Tournament Angler cap 
• Access to www.tournamentboats.com.au and www.tournamenttackle.com.au
• AFC Series 6 DVD

Go out to the shop and try buying a good quality cap, a copy of TAG and the AFC dvd for less than $50.
You are also now able to compete in any of the ABT tournaments, be they Bass, Barra or Bream. Once you've shelled out this membership its done for a whole year. $50 - whats that? A couple of half decent lures that you're going to loose in a snag or a spool of braid that will last a year? Really, its not that much when you put it into perspective.

And finally the $50 bucks entry fee - and you kinda answered your own point already - this is what allows us to throw on a very substantial prize list, pure and simple. You catch 3 bream and place in the top 5 and you'll be walking away with all your setup costs covered and cash left over. But we have also given away a whole of free stuff to the guys who didn't place on the board too. At Noosa last weekend we handed out over $400 of gear on top of the scheduled prize list.

Regards
Greg


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Good debate going on here guys. 

At the end of the day, it's all about competing in whatever type of comp floats your boat, so to speak. Some like the social aspect where everyone gets a prize (but the better prizes go to the top anglers) while others like the thrill of weighing in their fish before an expectant group and hopefully coming out on top to snare some great cash and gear and a hotly contested spot in a national Grand Final with the eyes of the ABT breaming world watching. And maybe even get your chance at being part of the AFC that is televised on prime time TV.

There's plenty of scope for all but what I think is sad is that the two main tournaments that have been going (the SSBS is about to make it 3!) really seem to have a division where the majority of kayaks at the KFT are not Hobies while those at the ABT are Hobies. I'm assuming that everyone now knows that ANY kayak can compete in these events and that a more even mix should be seen at both the tournaments. If the KFT ran a round in Sydney, I'd be there, so it's not that I'm an 'elitist' ABT supporter. For instance, I'm all set and ready to go for the first round of the SSBS in Sydney in a couple of weeks time.

As Greg said above about the cost of the ABT rounds, it's bugga all really. My first year I also used a homemade livewell that cost me $25 to make plus the membership to the ABT lets you compete in ANY ABT event, even the boat comps as a non-boater if you'd like. And this is a great way to fish with some top breamers and learn from the pro's. That's how I got into the breaming scene and I particularly remember a fantastic day with Mark 'Mango' Mangold zooming around in the Berkley boat at 60 mph and watching a real pro in action!

And regarding the Hobie team members, we shouldn't be excluded from the numbers going to the comps because we compete because we want to. I may be fishing under the Hobie banner but I pay for my own entry, pay for my travel and accommodation and I would still compete even if I wasn't on the team.

So some people like the high-pressure stuff, while others don't. Respect what other choices people make and don't bag them or their preferred style, especially if you haven't given it a go. It's all supposed to be good fun! 

cheers,
Cid

Nativeman & Sel,

Regarding the livewells for bass, I've kept 3 bass up to 37 cms in the Hobie well for several hours and they swam away happily at the end of the day without any obvious signs of distress. 50cm bass may be different but that's a pretty big bass, and I don't even see the guys on the AFC catching them (except for Hank, of course!) I've fished bass comps in Sydney (rivers not dams) and the biggest I saw come in was a 44 cm beauty. I do realise that further north the warmer temperatures could make it an issue though. You guys certainly have some great water for those big fish and I'd love to fish them sometime.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I dont understand some peoples desire to pick apart and over analyse the whole comp scene.

All these opinions are tiresome.

If you dont like comps then vote with your feet and leave your keyboarding to topics you actualy enjoy and take part in.

Surely the people who have got off their arses, put in effort and money to create a tournament scene deserve a pat on the back for having a go instead of arm chair critique.

I for one absolutly love the ABT tournaments.
I love live weigh ins because its exciting to see and less open to fault.
I love a bit of competition.
I love getting to rub shoulders with better anglers and learning from them
I love making lots of new mates and crapping on at night about all the elitist fancy fishing gear we are acumulating along the way.
I love the opportunity to win a prize but dont care if I dont because participating is more important to me.

To anyone thinking of having a go, jump in and have go before taking any negative opinion here seriously.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Who is KFT?

The aim of the KFT Team is to provide a structured series of kayak fishing tournaments that allow kayak anglers the opportunity to compete in an environment that is professional, friendly and fun. The profile of kayak fishing is growing steadily and the Team at KFT wish to support this growth and assist in lifting the profile of kayak fishing, as a sport, to the next level.

Who is ABT / Hobie?

The aim of the ABT / Hobie events is to provide a structured national series of kayak fishing tournaments that allow kayak anglers the opportunity to compete in an environment that is professional, friendly and fun topped off with a factory supplied fleet of boats for the GRAND FINAL. This allows interstate (and international) fisho's to attend.

Both comps are great and I would recommend that if you haven't fished one of these, go for it. Don't forget, we also now have the SBSS whick has a kayak divsion.

If you don't like comps, so be it. 
Comps are here to stay.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ScottLovig said:


> I dont understand some peoples desire to pick apart and over analyse the whole comp scene.


I actually the _intention_ of this thread was/is to get feedback and input on which elements of each style of comp are the best, not to bag any one or other (although some of the posts might seem that way). Seeking feedback from the guys who actually fish these comps should be _exactly_ what the organisers want so I guess they should be listening.

I've only fished a couple of comps (ABT) and have found out that fishing for Bream, under pressure and within a specified timeframe is a bloody tough ask. Add a bit of dodgy weather, unfamiliar territory etc into the mix and its damn near impossible! So hats off to those guys who DO make it look easy and bring home a well full of fish.

We are lucky that we have the opportunity to fish in these events at all. It takes plenty of $$ to put these on for relatively little return at this point in time. I'm sure if the organisers were in it to make $$ then they'd quickly realise that this isn't the way to do it, so hats' off to the organisers (of all events) plus sponsors for giving it a go.

As others have mentioned, the mateship. camaraderie and making new friends is the appeal for me and many others. Sure, getting some recognition/prizes is always good but if that was my only reason for participating then I'd give up as I fully acknowledge that I'm a crap bream fisho and I'll never be near the top of the tree, as theres plenty of other guys out there with more skill, knowledge, time and ability than me. My interest in participating is to learn new skills, meet likeminded guys, share some bullshit stories at the end of the day and basically give myself an excuse to go fishing for a half day....

I think the KFT looks pretty well run and I'm going to try to get to the SBS event in a couple of weeks time and compare another event in person. Sure theres a small cost involved, and some of the locations have been pretty tough fisheries but that's a minor concern. The positives are that it really makes you focus on one species for a half day, and the mental side of it is nearly as tough as the physical side!

My aim is to try to compete in 3 or 4 comp events each year to mix up my kayak fishing and to add to my overall kayak fishing experience.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

This thread, and others, have certainly got people talking. It is a topic of much debate and differing opinions. I think both comps are great and I would like to compete in more but things are very tight financially and I simply cannot afford to compete in these tournaments except where I am lucky enough to find a sponsor willing to cover costs. If not for the money, I would, like everyone I suppose, be following all the tournaments and entering every round but, How many of us have that kind of money? Not a lot is my guess.

Anyway, both comps (ABT & KFT) promote the sport, both comps are very well run, both comps have great prizes, both comps have their own pros and cons. There will always be differences of opinion and there will always be elitists or swear by one and condemn the other to some degree. I think this subject/debate will just go on, and on and on, and eventually end up being locked.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm crap at catching the horrible silver buggers, I have just spent way too much time chasing so many other species my local area has to offer to be any good at it. But I am, and have been for a number of years fascinated by the whole breamin thing and have tried tirelessly to improve at it. I am also an extremely competitive person who played a number of sports at high levels and still do.

I don't enter for the experience etc, I enter becasuse I genuinely want to win, even though I have absolutely no chance whatsoever against some very good kayak anglers who have fished out of kayaks honing their skills for many years. Maybe I also got my nose out of joint a bit when seeing 'well known' fishing identies/pro breamers with little to no kayak experience jummping into kayaks that they don't own for the very first time ever and taking cash and prizes away from genuine kayak fishers. This is my issue and one that I am obviously going to have to get over, it just doesn't sit well with me as I know I can't compete against these guys and my competitive nature gets the better of me, as I said earlier I don't enter for the experience, I just can't help myself. I thought that these comps were introduced for kayakers not just any body in a kayak on the day but guys whose preferred or only fishing opportunities were kayak based. To see the guys who have all the other opportunities open to them fishing these events irked me somewhat.

There is also a distinct disadvantage in this style of fishing from a paddle kayak as opposed to using a hobie, fishing Redcliffe on the Saturday and trying to line up a drift against a particular section of reef would see me paddle up around 50m past my fishing spot, stow my paddle, deploy my drogue, grab my rod and get ready for one or maybe two casts at my spot before trying to put everything away and turn and start heading back to the start of my drift again only to see a bloke in a hobie drop in behind me and hold position with the mirage drive and flog the spot that I was just trying to fish so please don't try and tell me that paddlers have the same opportunities as peddlers because this style of fishing is almost custom made for the hands free operation of the hobies.

I suppose I just can't help myself, and I will most likely enter again and again and if I can get the opportunity during the year, I may fish as a nonboater in one of the local ABT events.

I'm looking forward to the upcoming KFT and will most likely get my kids to enter this also, and maybe if all goes well I will get out to the Wivenhoe comp but work and family commitments prevented me spending the time out there last year.

As for a preferrence I can't say that I have one for the comp style but my only real preference at this stage is to compete against other kayak fishers not fishermen in kayaks.

Kev


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

I would go for the 'Don't have a preference for species or weigh in type' option if there was one.

Having only fished the ABT yak comps this season (and some ABT boater/nonboater tournaments as both B and NB) the only thing that disappointed me was the lack of support from other kayak brands on an individual level. Where were the OK, Viking, Xtreme, WS etc sponsored kayakers? (if there are any).

Looking forward to fishing the KFT comps if I can and any of the Bass comps that I can, photo or live weigh in.

Terry


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have only fished one ABT comp and I loved it... got nothing, but I still really enjoyed myself. I wish I had the time and $$$ to fish all of them.

I treated the one comp I entered as an opportunity to learn to become a better Bream fisho as well as satisfy my competetive spirit. It was a great social event too. If I caught a bream, awesome... If I won something with it, even better.

At the moment i'm trying to work out a way I can make it across to Bemm River next week to have another go. It'd be worth it I reckon.

Bring more events to Vic I say!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> What sort of livewell are you talking about here? A suitable one to fit on a kayak is too small and has an inadequate flow rate to keep two average to large size bass alive and in good condition suitable for release


Sel, I know you had a livewell, did you try it with a 12 volt battery instead of the six. Double the flow rate you just take the drain screw on the side off to allow another runoff point. You can buy the plugs from any good auto eletrical store.

Or for the new OK ultra the pod on the back fitted with a 12 volt pump an drain easy to do more water etc.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I like the excitement of the live weighins myself,hence i go for the ABT style events myself but i do compete in social photo comps.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

winning!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Gday Sel,

Just in relation to Photo & Release and cheating mentioned by someone earlier.

I wonder has it occurred to the organisers to issue some kind of 'Plastic Photo Token' on the day, just a small uniquely coloured plastic chip, like a poker chip, maybe with a number, character or shape of some sort on it. For a photo to be eligible for submission, the photon must include the token in-frame, ie: next to the fish on a brag mat.

This should eliminate any cheating pretty quickly.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Dallas,

The organisers of the photo and release events are one step ahead of you as that is pretty much exactly what they do. I know that KFT issue you with their own measuring board with your competitor number on the board (competitor number is issued at the registration tent that morning). Your fish photo must include your number etc. you are also required to keep a small log of catches on a catch card (not entirely practical on a kayak but it seems to work for them). I am pretty sure that the Wivenhow and FFC comps did much the same thing with key tags etc.

Kev


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I only started this topic as I wanted to see what the general feeling from us, the kayak fishers.

ABT have gone down the livewell path and apparently it is better for the crowds(I never saw any however) and the TV audience(maybe in the future) to have live weigh ins.

KFT and Wivenhoe Comp and others have gone Catch, photo, release. Some of you ABT guys have commented that this type of event is a social event??? 
I don't get this. The only difference between the two comps is in the weigh in procedures and the fact ABT is Australia wide. KFT is state wide so why is that still a "social event". Those who take part in a KFT or a Wivenhoe Bass event would go about it no way different to someone who would fish an ABT event...

I would love to fish an ABT of any sorts and it looks like I will have to get a livewell if I want to do so. But if the results of this poll indicate that the majority of us Kayak fishermen prefer a catch photo release tournament why don't ABT or others organising these Tournaments sit up and take notice.

ABT also have bass events along the Eastern States for Boat fishermen, I know that they can't do it now, but some day I hope they do it for us. Surely they won't expect a kayaker to have a livewell on board to keep two bass alive. I would hope if ABT did have a bass series for kayakers it would be a catch, photo, release.

I have recently upgraded my kayak to allow me to carry the extra weight of a livewell and water to compete in a few ABT Bass electrics this year. I will be using a BLA livewell that is capable of holding up to 60 litres but I will most likely run it around the 40 - 45 litre mark so I can keep my two bass fresh and in good condition for release after the weigh in.

I wonder what our cousins in the USA do when it comes to kayak fishing comps???

Cheers


----------



## Gundy (Jan 5, 2010)

I have never completed the photo method for comps, but the live weigh ins are (that I found) pretty exciting during the ABT events.

Still, I would be happy to give it a go to see if the same excitement is there...


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

> What sort of livewell are you talking about here? A suitable one to fit on a kayak is too small and has an inadequate flow rate to keep two average to large size bass alive and in good condition suitable for release


Hiya Sel.
The ABT guys allow kayakers to enter in BASS electric events and they suggest you use the biggest well you can fit on your yak. If you are concerned about live well volume I'd suggest using a 50lt esky fed via a 1050 gph or bigger pump. Use an adjustable height overflow pipe so you can easily have say 25lts or up to the full limit of your well. That way you can cover your bases. If you manage 2 big fish fill it right up, if they are small just run at 25lts and make your paddle home easier. Myself I wouldn't hesitate to put a 50lt set up like this on the back of my outback and only fill it to the limit if needed. If you had a pro angler (and most the keen tourny guys do seem to ( lucky pricks :lol: )) you could easily fit an even bigger well aboard.

Space wise a 50lt esky will take up the same room as a hobie livewell. Before anyone jumps up and tells me it will weigh twice as much I do understand this and I reaslise not everyone will be able to use a 50lt well on their yak.











BIGKEV said:


> Maybe I also got my nose out of joint a bit when seeing 'well known' fishing identies/pro breamers with little to no kayak experience jummping into kayaks that they don't own for the very first time ever and taking cash and prizes away from genuine kayak fishers. This is my issue and one that I am obviously going to have to get over, it just doesn't sit well with me as I know I can't compete against these guys and my competitive nature gets the better of me, as I said earlier I don't enter for the experience, I just can't help myself. I thought that these comps were introduced for kayakers not just any body in a kayak on the day but guys whose preferred or only fishing opportunities were kayak based. To see the guys who have all the other opportunities open to them fishing these events irked me somewhat.
> Kev


I love that the pro's are starting to give it a go. It raises the bar and gives kayak fishing great exposure to their sponsers. 
Ps bigkev you can compete against these guys. The fish don't know WHO cast the lure in their face.



BIGKEV said:


> There is also a distinct disadvantage in this style of fishing from a paddle kayak as opposed to using a hobie,
> 
> Kev


Redcliff was won on a paddle yak I think?
I've seen squidder weigh full bags at least 3 times on a paddle yak. 
FFC first and second were paddlers etc etc


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Cid said:


> And regarding the Hobie team members, we shouldn't be excluded from the numbers going to the comps because we compete because we want to. I may be fishing under the Hobie banner but I pay for my own entry, pay for my travel and accommodation and I would still compete even if I wasn't on the team.


Thats interesting i was not aware of that , others might have also assumed that also.

Whats the story of a Hobie team member ,,,,(question edited in the interests of peace) ;-)


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

StevenM said:


> great size comparison between he Hobie Live well and the 50ltr esky. What brand??


Steven you hit the nail on the head ( or should I say you've hit the head with a hammer?) ;-) :lol: :lol: 
The brand is exactly that - Esky ;-) 
http://www.nylex.com.au/pdf/EskyRangeSummer08.pdf


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

loved the kft events last year. 
would love to do an abt event as well.
would know how to catch a bass if my life depended on it.(dynamite perhaps but then the livewell may have a dead bass in it)


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

I must admit this is another good thread and did get a vote in while having a sneak look in at work . Since I haven't had much to post up lately and work commitments in between fishing comps, I would like to point out an opinion of "what I would prefer".

I prefer the live weigh in's and really enjoy the final last 2 hours of the comp with snags, drinks, some awards/prizes and packing up and plenty of not so elitism talks of lost fish and lures.

And I am also one of the guys who travels around to as many of the rounds possible, pay my own air fares, accommodation and entry.

The worst thing is the packing up to have a shower at the hotel, catch a 40min ride in a cab and fly 3-5hrs to be home by Sun nights to get to work Monday, bummer. My choice of couse.
And not considering that myself and mate ( MATTY) are "having" to drive 10hrs on Friday (take a day off) to get to St Georges Basin for a pre-fish and then drive 5hrs on Sunday to Bemm River ( Awsome) to fish for a one day comp on Australia day , eat lamb and then drive back to be home Tuesday, and I don't care if I don't win....well deep deep down a win would get me into the grand final...how good is that.

But it's all the in " between" in all comps, and to me the live weigh is the cream on the cake, after six hours of fishing and getting the absolute [email protected] , with many a donut on my board, seeing the live fish size and the guessing game in between, its all pretty good. I don't even notice the Hobie live well anymore and just got to have more fish to put in them.
In the weigh in's I have been in , I really enjoyed the weigh in and release of all the good bream, Narrabeen was great, some good monster fish got released those days both yaks and boaters.

And with the pro's on board they share a fair bit of knowledge and have as much fun. A good example is the guys from the last few rounds, Nigel, Tristian, Grayson and Steve Morgan who I had never met before all offered advice and tips when I approached them and things keep getting better.

I have not been in any other kayak comps apart from the Hobie ABT comp, but have been in many comps with my kayak in the past and after being in those I do regret the structure of other run comps of dead weigh ins, some really good bream gone and now respect the release of any fish in any comp photo or live wells, with comps being a heavy fish in a couple days on a concentrated area with no returns to the system..not too good. That's on another thread I think..

I have not been in a photo comp and would expect the fun to be just as good as well as any comp and am yet to make comment .

But the thing I enjoy most about the Hobie ABT is the fishing different locations around Australia with a good bunch of other yakkers who are like minded, love the fishing, fly the flag for Vic, promote a local small business ( SL Hobie), share accom costs and the final results, have an AWSOME time trying to catch a fish on a many different pieces of plastic,
and are that there's a better chances there's going be more fish there next year with any catch and release....and less donuts from me.

I think the live weigh in's and all round sportsmanship of the comps I have been in is a credit to the organisers of the Hobie ABT and its sponsors, and the most important factor of any comp is the guys who go out of their way to knock up live well instead of buying to save money, travel 00's of km's, and fish for six hours in some different places, with no interruptions and the chance to win some cash and prizes as much as anyone else.

And to top it off on my free time I can now go out and get into some good fish locally with a better success rate, have a great time and we don't get too many bass down these parts, locally anyway.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

blueyak said:


> > Redcliff was won on a paddle yak I think?


Nick won Reddy with an exquisite local knowledge of the area, he lives and breathes Redcliffe bream and can regularly be seen featured on other stinkboat sites with big fish in his grasp.

I have fished in 5 ABT and 2 KFT events thus far including the ABT final last year where I used a supplied hobie also. I really do believe that for an event on based on bream where being able to hold position and cast repeatedly into a specific area the hobies really do have it over the paddlers. Sure local knowledge and straight up ability will win out from time to time but these craft really are the bees knees for this sort of thing.

Once again straying off topic, sorry Sel. Can't decide on bream photo or live weigh in but Bass would really se me with more and bigger donuts than those that I already carry. :?

Kev


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

For those that are interested, this is the one I am currently looking at,
http://www.bla.com.au/index.php?fn=prod ... 883bbc307d

I will only be using this to fish an occassional ABT Bass Electric,

Or I might still consider to build my own...

Cheers


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Just had a look at that livewell Sel. Look's alright.
How many litres does that one hold?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

matty said:


> Just had a look at that livewell Sel. Look's alright.
> How many litres does that one hold?


At a guess around 60 litres...

But would run it around 40 - 50 litres, enough to cover the back of the big ar$e bass I intend to catch.. :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

_writes a long reply....sighs......shakes head........whats the point?.......deletes reply......._


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Personally i think the entry fee is pretty reasonable for the ABT, that $50 that you spend on membership can give you discounts at selected tackle shops BTW,often 10% or more i believe,,,$50 a day to competes not to bad either,,,

Having said that the problem for some could be i need more lures,a better rod,,better respooled the reels with quality braid etc,,then it starts to get a bit more expensive,lol

Time will tell if the Kayak comps are succesful i guess,personally i think things will sort themselves out,,we might see some folks in the AFC kayak series one day,,once we start getting more sponsors we will get more bangs for our buck as well,,,,,,,


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks, you sat tomato, i say....

Good on the ABT, and the KFT for getting these comps going, great to see. I like either method of competing, and to me competition is competition, when the starters gun goes off, it's on. After any comp, there is a great social atmosphere, and comradery, and this is a great part of these gatherings. Personally, weigh in or Photo style are both competitions, as simple as that. In a more literal view, i guess the ABT is the formula 1 of kayak comps, top end gear, kayaks, highly skilled anglers, and im sure KFT has this as well.

It just seems to me, that these types of comparisons come down to the haves and the have-nots. Some guys choose to spend a gazillion dollars on chasing bream, and some don't. Good on you both, personally, i like to spend a gazillion dollars on chasing fish offshore, that's my choice. Dont be critical, just give your opinion.

I like live weigh ins, great to see the fish in the flesh, it's suspenseful, a great sense of pride weighing in fish (apparently....), and even greater to release them after. Also, the victory is visual, you can see Jonny has bigger fish, and therefore is the winner. Hobie have chosen to support this form of comp, as it is already a well established format in the boat scene, and it makes sense to cross over to kayaks. With ABT involved in the Bass and Barra scene as well, you'd be mad to suggest they aren't trying to nut out a way to make this work with yaks too. I hope they do.

I travelled from WA for the Mooloolabah comp, caught nothing, and had a great time, even if all the nancy boys went to bed early the night before and didn't have a beer with me, but anyways, you can make up for it in Walpole!

In closing, i would love to be involved in an offshore competition, i know liability would be an issue in the nanny state australia has become, but that's my love, and maybe, just maybe, i can wing it somehow!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Lapse said:


> My bigger issue with the comps (apart form being unable to catch fish) is the expense of them all. I would love to enter the ABT around brisbane, but by the time I pay Membership ($50), entrance ($50), Livewell ($50), Drive up ($20 fuel) it is costing $170 easily before the kayak is even wet.
> 
> My biggest issue however: The participants equipment however is not standard across the board. If you have a guy in a Pro angler, Side scanning depth sounder, custom ian miller rod, Shimano twin power reel, 400 different lures they will be in a better position to locate, hook, and land a fish than a bloke in a $50 ebay sit in yak with a $30 kmart combo and a pack of squidgies.
> Yes, equipment is not everything, skill plays a roll and the guy with a cheap combo can still catch fish - but the guy with $7,000 of gear is in a certain position of advantage.
> ...


Firstly, my Big Day Out ticket cost $175, VIP, is gonna be awesome.

Do you want to penalise people who earn more, and have more to spend on their hobbies? Very unfair attitude that mate.

Why exactly do you enter a competition? If it is because you want to meet people and fish with your mates, then why bother? A competition is exactly that, trying to beat everyone else and win a prize. You say in retrospect you wouldn't enter because you could go fishing with your mates for free, and they would give you a free hat and lure??? Then you say, I will enter again, because of learning a bit in the last comp? Lucky you entered last year then eh!

The point made about Hobies being better for Bream fishing, is simply true. You'd have to be mad to attempt to argue otherwise, funny thing is, last time i checked, they were selling them to anyone! Bloody great things aren't they!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

GregL said:


> _writes a long reply....sighs......shakes head........whats the point?.......deletes reply......._


I hear you Greg. As I said in my last post, this debate/thread could go on, and on, and on, and on.........................
There will always be a difference of opinion on this subject as we are all human and all have an opinion. 
There is not right or wrong here, there are just ............ different opinions. 
*From what I have read so far I think we can all agree on this:*

1/ Both comps promote the sport.
2/ Both comps are very well run. (although both have the occasional hicup but what organised event doesn't?!)
3/ Both comps give great prizes.
4/ Both comps have their own pros and cons.

What more is their to discuss?
Agree to disagree!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

This thread was never really about picking the comps we now have in Australia apart and making comparisons between the two dominant tournaments we have in Australia now.

Please consider that this is a poll and answer the question, what weigh in method do you prefer?

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I think the live well tournaments would do better if they were scheduled in the cooler months in QLD. Apart from better weather (cooler days with less wind), Bream are more plentiful here and it would be easier to keep your catch alive. I saw a few Bream at the Redcliffe weigh in float away after being weighed (never a good look) and over heard conversations about other fish that didnt last the distance. Trying to keep fish alive for 6 hours in 30C+ temperatures is a chore in it self.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Lapse said:


> Shufoy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want to penalise people who earn more, and have more to spend on their hobbies? Very unfair attitude that mate.
> ...


It's a fairly valid point. Where will it end? Will it become like the boat ABT where unless you have serious coin or company backing it's impossible to compete with the big boys? It's not like you can enter a yak comp and a non yakker and get a ride in the front hatch of the PA. Wait and see I guess. It may become very cost limiting to do all the events.How many people currently competing in all the ABT's aren't sponsored by Hobie or one of it's affiliate dealers?

The way I see it progressing is like this. The ABT on the national level will become more of prestige comp so to speak. Bigger money, bigger names, less attendance in the over all series making the overall AOY award go down to the handful of members who can afford to the majority of the comps.Regional comps like the KFT and SSBS will become more popular for the more recreational angler looking to just compete occasionally and not put in the big bucks.I'd personally like to see a few yak companies put together teams and really give the ABT a good crack just to see the overall field and spectacle improved. At the moment it's just the hobie teams vs everyone else, and when someone wins something, they join a hobie team. That's good just good business on hobies behalf and poor business on everyone else's. They are missing a good advertising opportunity to have "tournament winning anglers and kayaks" in magazine spreads.

There should be a place all styles of comps given the growth of the sport.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

koich said:


> . At the moment it's just the hobie teams vs everyone else, .


Hey Fella, don't forget there is Team AKFF....what a bunch of great anglers.. :shock: :? and we give great value to our sponsors Donut King.. (all of us except Squidder!)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry Davey, it's easy to forget they exist due the distinct lack of attendance on the leader board :lol:


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Great topic this and a good read...I love the ABT side of things but am also biting at the bit to have a Crack at an KFT, but at the moment its just a Queensland based comp and not national like the ABT..When is KFT going national ..Maybe this is another Topic altogether..


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

koich said:


> Lapse said:
> 
> 
> > Shufoy said:
> ...


Can't agree with you Koich,

The Bream and ABT boat event here in Port Macquarie late last year was won by a local father and son combo against the big names in their Skeeters etc.......There were a lot of names in the top 10 who were not big team entrants.

It is clearly NOT impossible to win against the big boys with their sponsorship - it can be, has been, and will continue to be done.

Bart70


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

koich said:


> Sorry Davey, it's easy to forget they exist due the distinct lack of attendance on the leader board :lol:


Ouch..

Just wait till South Australia... C'mon Buff don't let us down!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Bart70 said:


> Can't agree with you Koich,
> 
> The Bream and ABT boat event here in Port Macquarie late last year was won by a local father and son combo against the big names in their Skeeters etc.......There were a lot of names in the top 10 who were not big team entrants.
> 
> ...


It clearly is to win AOY though, which was my point. Individual comps can be knocked off easily by locals, but Angler of theYear seems to be a battle of attrition between bank accounts and wives. :lol:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

koich said:


> Bart70 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't agree with you Koich,
> ...


My apologies.....there was no reference to AOY in your post so I presumed you were talking about the events in general. 

Bart70


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

How many fulltime comp fisherman are single?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

patwah said:


> Paddy will continue the tradition of paddling around in circles, looking for coffee at the Bemm.
> Again, I will choose not to frequent the podium


I turn up, go to the social stuff, cheer people on, fix kayaks & bits, then bugger off and chase snapper while everyone else looks for those finicky silver thingies. 

Red.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> RedPhoenix wrote:
> 
> patwah wroteaddy will continue the tradition of paddling around in circles, looking for coffee at the Bemm.
> Again, I will choose not to frequent the podium
> ...












If you find that coffee shop paddy, get one for me two.

I have been on some of those big skeeters with big name boaters as a non boater and we have been thrashed by locals in a 5 grand tinnie. AOY is about regularly competing if you turn up to every event, it will have you at the top provide you catch a few fish. The grand final anybody who has qualified can win, however the locals in the tinnie's do lose there home ground advantage which as we have seen in the last few qld ABT rounds has been all important.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

There has been a lot of civilised discussion in this thread which is great to see. 

Initially I was against the tournament concept, but when I gave one a go I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it, and now I'm trying to make as many as I can. I've only fished live weigh in comps so don't have a perspective on photo comps - all I can say is that (although I have heard of it happening) I have personally never seen a bream float away after weigh in and believe it is a rare thing. I am lucky that I have many good mates who also like fishing tournaments, which makes the whole experience so much better - the night before, pizza and beer, talking tactics, tying leaders. The morning of the comp, prepping kayaks, talking crap, then the actual comp, which for me has always been very social, running into fellow competitors on the water and checking results, and the live weigh ins (despite some negative feedback) are very exciting IMO, and at Narrabeen in particular there seemed to be quite a crowd in attendance.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Its interesting that Catch photo is leading at the moment in Bream...it will always be the preferred method for bass.

Is there only 30 odd AKFFers fishing ABT that like the live weigh in method?... Maybe some of you that fish the ABT prefer a CPR method...

I would love to see a comment on this thread from Steve Morgan to indicate if or if not or when there is likely to be a Bass series for Kayakers in Australia.

Edit. I forgot to mention, The Australian Bass Association has answered my prayers and alot of others, they are planning a Kayak Fishing Tournament for Bass in March at Clarrie Hall Dam in Northern NSW, The "Scotty Yak Classic" CPR apparently. Should be a great weekend... ;-)

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I would love to see a comment on this thread from Steve Morgan to indicate if or if not or when there is likely to be a Bass series for Kayakers in Australia


Sel, i can't remember which forum it was on maybe fishing monthly (i'll try to find it), but this question has been asked an Steve's answer was kayaks are allowed to fish the electric series and there was simply to many tourny's on the calendar at the minute to consider it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry not Steve's answer but Marcels



> marcel_krieger wrote:
> We've squeezed all the Kayak events into the hectic ABT schedule with tournaments in all states. Bass electrics are fine to fish from your yak, there are already several anglers who do this and have qualified for the convention.


Cheers Dave


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Sel, regarding the CPR leading over CLR could be that at the moment (and it's still a relatively new concept this kayak comp scene) most yakkers don't have live wells. It's easy to see from a lot of the comments that some people reckon they cant afford to set up a live well but whenever this has been raised, myself, Blueyak, GregL and others have always stated how we started out with live wells that cost us about 25 bucks. Maybe in a years time when more guys have live wells the results will be different. And it's not like there is a huge difference in the results anyway.

But the ABT have a strong formula that proves very successful and it translates into exciting theatre, especially when the weigh-ins are close. I remember the gasps at Narabeen when Matty showed off his big bream, with many comments from the crowd along the lines of 'He caught that here? In Narrabeen Lakes???' And I was one of them saying that, too.  Hopefully one day we'll have a Kayak Australian Fishing Championship broadcast on one of the top networks and I don't think a weigh-in with photos would cut the mustard. There's simply not the impact with that style.

Again, I'm not saying that CPR doesn't have it's place as obviously it does and it has a strong following, but I don't think you can expect the ABT to change their format simply based on a web poll that has fairly minimal responses.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Cid said:


> Again, I'm not saying that CPR doesn't have it's place as obviously it does and it has a strong following, but I don't think you can expect the ABT to change their format simply based on a web poll that has fairly minimal responses.


Never expected them too, just wanting to know how everyone else feels.

Cheers


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

how about a fair dinkum poll, offering more species - whiting, snapper, salmon, something that the average yaka is interested in, not the elistist or the northern staters.


----------



## Spock (Oct 16, 2009)

I fail to see why people think these tournaments are expensive and you need the greatest gear to compete. Buy a second hand cheap yak for $100, get a second hand esky for $20, airator for $20, a $20-$40 battery add water and away you go. You dont need a 3K PA and 3K worth of gear to compete.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Spock said:


> I fail to see why people think these tournaments are expensive and you need the greatest gear to compete. Buy a second hand cheap yak for $100, get a second hand esky for $20, airator for $20, a $20-$40 battery add water and away you go. You dont need a 3K PA and 3K worth of gear to compete.


Good point BUT................. even $10 is expensive if you don't have it.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I can say that my dodgy 25 litre esky with NO airator keeps 2 x 24.5 cm bream happy for hours (that is until I'm told to put them back cause they're too small!) :twisted: :? .

I use a 2 litre icecream bucket to scoop out / scoop in a few litres of water every half hour once the fish are in there and with some new water every half hour they stay kicking all day.

My main drama is getting the time/leave passes to fish these events. I'd originally planned to do the Basin ABT round this weekend but as theres another one closer to home the following weekend (SBS at Georges River) I'm doing that instead. I'd LOVE to be able to follow the circuit like other AKFFers do but I'm simply not able to do that due to work/family commitments.

Again, if its not your cup of tea then simple, don't compete and more importantly don't whinge about it 'not being fair'..... 8)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In regards to what do you prefer,,seems theres another option now,,the honour system just write on a card what you caught during the day ,,(The Scotty bass classic thats just been announced)


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Not being someone who actually has competed in one of these competitions, I am a huge fan of the photograph style. i think alot of us get into kayaking for the 'keep it simple, stupid' philosophy, and it seems that lugging around a 12volt pump and LAB, and 20l (20kg) of water is a bit over-kill, and removes the reason for getting into kayaking in the first place.

Having said that, it is a competition, and therefore should cater for the people who want the best stuff and latest gear. So either way.


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Its interesting that a lot are concerned about the cost of a livewell and not about the cost of a digital camera. Obviously most will own a camera anyway but how many go and buy a waterproof digital camera for use on the yak??


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Well in regards to the original question, i prefer photos because it's easier to me, i don't need to drag around 20+kg of water to keep a livewell going and whilst I have one it's still not as enjoyable as paddling without it. From a spectator point of view i can see that a live weigh in would be much more interesting and likely to pull a crowd over a series of photos. But then I grew up fishing ANSA conventions and they were all dead weigh ins at the time and very rarely would you see another person weigh in unless you came in at the same time as them, but with a running leader board and more than one target species they were always exciting comps to watch even though it was just some numbers on a board.

From a personal perspective I haven't fished any of the ABT's due to their location, the vic ones have all been a 4+hr drive for me and despite plans to head to Nelson family commitments took over. In that regard i find comps like the apollo bay big catch easier to be a part of with a stronger emphasis on the weekend itself than the tournament. At the end of the day i could care less who has the best gear, sure it helps but so does local knowledge, yes hobie's are made for this kind of fishing and really stand out in the tournaments but guess what - they were um made for this kind of fishing...


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

and dont forget the cost of the lures, jeeeeez i just blew $350 on some lures for this weekend and will probably loose half of them....

But i love it and with regards to lugging around a livewell well as i said in my last post , i dont notice it anymore its just part of the yak.

I had a call from one of the guys running a comp down here for some advice for a flatty comp and suggested a CPR as i would not like to have a couple 2ftlong flatties sitting in the well for a few hours so yes CPR does have its options for SOME comps.



Cid said:


> remember the gasps at Narabeen when Matty showed off his big bream, with many comments from the crowd along the lines of 'He caught that here? In Narrabeen Lakes???' And I was one of them saying that, too.


yes i remember and i was one of those too. it wouldnt be the same without the live weigh ins, but it would be interesting to see whether there would be the same anxiousness in a CPR waiting for someone to upload a photo.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Shorty said:


> (The Scotty bass classic thats just been announced)


Link:
viewforum.php?f=84

Red.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

I havent fished in a comp yet but hoping to participate in the upcoming KFT series so i am totally for photo and release. Each to their own but i personally (at this time) couldnt be bothered with the hassle of a livewell. I am looking forward to the challenge of producing the goods within a specified time, maybe i will walk away after the day and never try again :lol: :lol:


----------



## bic (Feb 1, 2009)

I am happy to fish for both species whether using a photo or a live well because either way I get to meet people, have fun and learn more.


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

Well what a crazy read. I have just spent the last hour reading all 8 pages of this.

So what's my opinion? I have a mixed opinion. I really like the concert of them all. If I had the chance I would compete in every event I could. Regardless if it was a live weight in, or a photo and release. But to let you all know I have only ever competed in 2 ABT events.

I know that before I head out for 6 or 7 hours of fishing. The chances of me returning with a keeper in my well is very slim. I have a 100% success rate of returning with a dry well. But does that worry me? No. If it did I would not go back. I just like to call it my $50 lesson. As every time I have fished in them I have leant something new. From using different lures to different techniques. I have alway said the only way you can learn how to catch Bream is to fish with someone that is good at it. Since that I have caught a fair few Bream (except for resent times as I have moved away from the ocean.). But the only real skills I have is from a couple of guys in the ABT events.

I do like the idea of the KFT events where you get a small something for turning up. Because who isn't keen on free stuff. But I can complain with ABT either. In the first ever round I won a prize that good that I could compete in 20 ABT events and not get anything and still be in front. $1300 to be exact.

I would be keen to see a Cod comp down here on the Murray. But like I said, I would be keen on any comp.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Great debate ! I love the live weigh in especially with Bream. If the whole point is that it is harder too catch a bigger fish then surely weight must have something too do with it. I have caught some skinny long bream.

As for competitions costing too much from an entry fee cost ? Get real, how much does it cost to go the movies or too a concert and the prizes are great. Maybe if the competitons get a lot more entries then they could add an amateur/professional category so if you've been in five events or so you can only enter as a professional but if you're there mainly for fun and too see if it's for you then you enter under the amateur class. Kind of like the Boater/non boater. I believe competition type fishing improves your fishing out of site as does spending time with a guide. If i had more free time i'd go in as many ABT events as a non boater and become a better fisherman i'm sure of it. My only wish was that there were more events on the South coast i.e Batemans Bay, Tuross, Narooma etc. I'm waiting for the Tuross one, maybe one day before the Dolphins eat all the Bream.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

The ABT Bream Kayak Comps will remain livewells - live weigh in. This will not change.

See everyone at the Basin Saturday!!


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

StevenM said:


> God has spoken
> 
> close topic on ABT Kayak Bream


God, funny stuff.

Is that all it took to end the thread?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

In regards to the costs i think it depends on where you are,,some folks could easily spend $1000 or more visiting interstate events,even in your own state you could end up spending a few hundred depending how far you travel, whether car pooling is an option, as well accomadation sharing etc (how crazy you go buying lures,rods etc)

So if one person says its affordable and another expensive both are right.

Please don't ask the ABT to do Bass, they are struggling with to much on they plates as it is, also it looks like AKFFERS have voted against ABT bass in the poll and want catch and photo style comps only,,annoy the other mob if you want bass rounds ,what do Bass look like again anyway ? :twisted:


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Ship No
> 
> just the ABT side of it.
> 
> ...


when sel does a ABT / Hobie kayak event, then we will look at rolling one out...until then, not going to happen..


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> when sel does a ABT / Hobie kayak event, then we will look at rolling one out...until then, not going to happen..


----------



## bic (Feb 1, 2009)

when sel does a ABT / Hobie kayak event, then we will look at rolling one out...until then, not going to happen..[/quote]

I think that will be a safe bet as Sel said they don't turn him on


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

> when sel does a ABT / Hobie kayak event, then we will look at rolling one out...until then, not going to happen..


Shame there is not another QLD round left this year .... it would have been worthwhile Sponsoring Sel with Entry Fee, Yak and live well.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

SteveFields said:


> The ABT Bream Kayak Comps will remain livewells - live weigh in. This will not change.


Yep certainly helps to sell Hobie live wells ;-)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

SteveFields said:


> When Sel does a ABT / Hobie kayak event, then we will look at rolling one out...until then, not going to happen..


Promises, promises...is that all it will take :shock: ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Jester (Feb 15, 2008)

would love to do both, but ABT is 12hrs drive away on the other side of the state - dont know why its chosen to be in the most isolated spot of Victoria when there is good breamin within an hour of Melbourne.

KFT is not down here, so I miss out there too.

If I had a choice, Id go KFT photo and release. I think the ABT is a marketing gimick as only one company makes a kayak livewell, and also have to use a Hobie on the final round. This seems stupid. The reasons are claimed to be to make all finalist equal, but this is bollocks. A person who is not used to a pedal yak would be at a disadvantage. If you want to make all finalists equal, then provide them with the same plastic/lures and blades, then you will see who can catch fish.

What this thread says to me is that the ABT participants feel they are a superior fisherman to the KFT participants? Well, thats how it reads anyway. Heres some food for thought -

Did not the KFT and the ABT fish the same waters on the gold coast, on the same day side by side, with the same amount of competitors.................and the KFT participants caught more fish???

I struggle events that have what I call the "toss" factor. What I mean by this is with all these kayaks plastered with stickers from Diawa and Shimano etc etc, but yet I would bet a dollar or two that none have sponsorship from these companies.

An ABT badge doesnt make you a better fisherman despite how good it looks with all your other stickers, nor does an ABT banner make your event any more proffesional or have a higher class fisherman attend it - the gold coast series of both comps proves this ;-)

Hats off to both organisers, I think they both have done a fantastic job. Its just a shame some of the attendees have to pit the comps against each other by feeling that they themselves are more upper class than the other and put the divide there in the first place.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Jester said:


> would love to do both, but ABT is 12hrs drive away on the other side of the state - dont know why its chosen to be in the most isolated spot of Victoria when there is good breamin within an hour of Melbourne.
> 
> KFT is not down here, so I miss out there too.
> 
> ...


 :roll: 
Thanks for your informative input Jester.
Also congratulations on your 3rd post in 2 years.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just like his namesake Matty, a useless clown...

His facts are distorted and plain wrong, wrong, wrong... I can feel some jealousy.

Last time I checked, Marlo and Bemm were closer than 12 hours away (From Melbourne).

:lol:


----------



## Jester (Feb 15, 2008)

so is it a one way trip then is it? I will buy a map, but may I suggest you buy a calculator. I for one would like to drive home afterwards, so as mentioned, it is a 12 hr trip for me (unless of course I dont intend on coming home, then it is as you say and only half what I have stated)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Jester said:


> would love to do both, but ABT is 12hrs drive away on the other side of the state - dont know why its chosen to be in the most isolated spot of Victoria when there is good breamin within an hour of Melbourne.
> 
> KFT is not down here, so I miss out there too.
> 
> ...


Far out.
Hopefully its another two years before we hear from you, and by then you may have a better idea of whats going on.
I've read some crap but that post has taken crap to a whole new level...


----------



## Jester (Feb 15, 2008)

patwah said:


> You should try and make one Dude, it really is good fun. I dare ya


How would you suggest I fit an appropriate sized well to an Acadia? I have had the same kayak now for many years, and am quite happy with it. Is it possible to make a soft well from PVC and have it mounted inside? Has this been done before, Im not sure. Or to enter these comps, do I have to buy a whole new kayak?



> Far out.
> Hopefully its another two years before we hear from you, and by then you may have a better idea of whats going on.
> I've read some crap but that post has taken crap to a whole new level...


 the tone in which some of the people have come across in this thread sounds like that professionals fish the abt, and the punters fish kft. Thats how it reads to me, so I simply drew on the statistics from the rounds that fished side by side which showed more fish were caught by the "punters".

Im a punter, and would love a shot at both just to meet other people who are normal kayakers, but I wouldnt fish the abt if I am viewed as a no body cause Im not in a kayak plastered with stickers pretending that I am some highly sponsored proffessional.

As stated, the event organisers have done a good job, its just some people seem to me to have created an us and them thing - an elite and a punter vibe is what I have felt reading this particular post which is saying to me as a punter that I am not welcome at an ABT and I should go fish the kft where I belong.

Im sorry for having an opinion, but it is Australia and I am entitled to one


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Jester said:


> As stated, the event organisers have done a good job, its just some people seem to me to have created an us and them thing - an elite and a punter vibe is what I have felt reading this particular post which is saying to me as a punter that I am not welcome at an ABT and I should go fish the kft where I belong.
> 
> Im sorry for having an opinion, but it is Australia and I am entitled to one


You are, but its you that are creating an 'Us vs Them' theme, its in your mind dude...

Come check one out and you will see that your wrong, big time...

Kayak Fishing will always be Kayak Fishing, all fun and games (No matter the association).

You feel owning a SIK prohibits/inhibits you from entering an ABT event and you are being discriminated against...

Dont need a Hobie to fish these... I saw a dude towing a live well.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Dont need a Hobie to fish these... I saw a dude towing a live well.


I'd like to see a photo of that :shock:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

lol what a mess


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

As for the canvas live wells question ,,BCF make them at 23 1/2 liters with an airator pocket on the side,,just under the legal at 25 liters,,they work well though i have one myself,,hopefully someone will make them at 25 liters.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > Dont need a Hobie to fish these... I saw a dude towing a live well.
> ...


Yep.
This guy was wheel chair bound and competed with a basket floated by pool noodle strips, tied to the side of his paddle yak.
Bloody top effort I reckon.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jester said:


> KFT is not down here, so I miss out there too.


Jester I reckon if enough people wrote to the likes of BCF and BLA asking for a comp like the KFT you might get it. I'm pretty sure the KFT organizers are affiliated with BCF :? .
The KFT rounds in QLD are extremely popular and are increasing in there popularity.

I dont think you will ever change the view of the ABT and there faithful followers, so whats needed is an alternative for punters like you and me.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I think KFT had three ? comps last year and only three comps on the cards this year?

KFT does not look its going anywhere fast ,,someone (organiseation) needs to step in and get things happening on a larger scale.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jester said:


> would love to do both, but ABT is 12hrs drive away on the other side of the state - dont know why its chosen to be in the most isolated spot of Victoria when there is good breamin within an hour of Melbourne.
> 
> KFT is not down here, so I miss out there too.
> 
> ...


Bugger....

Them ABT folk are discriminating against me too! My Quintrex Explorer does not have a livewell either!

How dare they make me comply to fish their boat rounds!

I have not fished either yak comp...but been round long enough to sort chaff from hay.

As GregL said.... Taking crap to a new level!

Jester I hope you get and take the opportunity to see what both these comps are REALLY about one day.

Bart70


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Jester said:


> > Far out.
> > Hopefully its another two years before we hear from you, and by then you may have a better idea of whats going on.
> > I've read some crap but that post has taken crap to a whole new level...
> 
> ...


Absolutely - you do have a right to your opinion, but quite frankly, your opinion is wrong about the ABT on so many levels, and you would do well to appreciate that you have not been to an ABT event and you are basing your opinion on a thread that has turned into a stupid squabble between KFT and ABT followers - which has certainly made me pull what little hair I have left out of my head.

To think that you would be 'viewed as a nobody' because you don't have a couple of stickers on your yak is bloody stupid. For the record, there are no 100% professional tournament anglers in Australia. Any of the 'big names' who you may have heard of have normal jobs like the rest of us, and a few work full time in the fishing industry. Examples - Chris Wright - he's an ab diver on the South Coast. Scott Towner - a civil servant in Canberra. Sure, if you look through the tournament earners list, you'll find that some guys do win substantial amounts of cash during the year, but be under no illusion that all they do is drive around the country fishing comps.
As for the ABT kayakers, well there are a few of us who have product based sponsorships, but I can guarantee you that there is not a single bloke who is any way, shape or form 'professional'. If a bloke wants to put a Shimano, or Daiwa or Gulp sticker on the side of his yak when he has no affiliation with that company other than he buys their product, then why the hell does that mean that 'they are pretending to be a pro'? Its called advertising, and for goodness sake, no one should feel intimidated by it. I would guarantee that at least a couple of people would have a product sticker of some description on their yak at the KFT, in exactly the same way as there are a few at the ABT do - so what is the problem?
Tell me, if I have the choice between a plain white T-shirt, and a white T-shirt with a Nike tick on it, and I decide to wear the Nike shirt, am I pretending to be sponsored by Nike? Is a bloke wearing a Holden or Ford cap pretending to be a racing driver? No, he is simply happy to support his brand of choice.

I have absolutely no problem with KFT, but I do have a problem with those who view the guys attending the ABT as being 'elitist' because that is complete hogwash. Every single person at ABT events is welcome, and certainly no person is viewed as being any better than the next bloke, in EXACTLY the same way as at KFT.
In FACT, there really isn't much difference between the format of the two comps. As Sel said on page 1 of this thread, the KFT is competitive - not just a social fish. Both comps have top 10 placings and prizes. Just the KFT has a 'lucky door' major prize, and additional gifts for everyone who didn't place.

Yes there is a Ranking List, and AOY List with the ABT, which may not sit well with some - but again, I feel it is grossly unfair to label the whole field of anglers as elitist because of it. Most guys don't give a rats about their rankings - they are just there to compete and have fun. Other guys have wanted to do well in the rankings before the season even started, and others have found that they have had performed well during the season, and want to see how high up the lists they can finish - there's no money in it, or even a trophy - its just personal goals that guys have set themselves, and that should not be held against them.

You are right that some people have created an 'us and them thing' - and that disappoints and frustrates me more than anything, because it has come about on a basis of no real substance. Look at why you feel there is an us and them thing - have any of the ABT followers tried putting you off in this thread? No, but have those who have not taken part in ABT, or even KFT for that matter, said things that would put you off ABT? A few to say the least.

I just don't get why there is such a preconceived perception that people who attend KFT would not enjoy themselves at an ABT? Its already been mentioned that if the KFT ventured south, many of the ABT guys would look forward to taking part - myself included - so why the hell is there such a problem????

- and that last sentence is not really a question I want answered, simply because I am over this whole thread.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Shorty said:


> I think KFT had three ? comps last year and only three comps on the cards this year?
> 
> KFT does not look its going anywhere fast ,,someone (organisation) needs to step in and get things happening on a larger scale.


That's a sad comment for someone to make, one that lives on the other side of the country and has never participated in one.

We are talking more about and comparing ABT and KFT, pity we can't talk about which type of weigh in we prefer and the the species we wish to fish for which was the original question...

The poll ends today but the discussion still seems civilised but if the mods want to close it, won't worry me ;-)

Cheers


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Back on subject...

Speaking of polls, the results are shared and provide optimism.

Its great to see that even with just a few votes apart the peoples voice is mixed yet true.

Now if you think about that, we are truely spoilt for choice...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Shorty said:
> 
> 
> > I think KFT had three ? comps last year and only three comps on the cards this year?
> ...


Sel the organisers promise it would be bigger and better this year ( KFT) ,,nothings changed is my point,i and others would loved to be involved but its not going to happen IMO,we need action not talk.

By bigger i mean more venues. If KFT do it i would be happy or if some other group does thats fine,photo comps fine by me.

KFT does seem to be attracting more numbers in its areas of operation,,that a big positive i guess.

I think the polls clear,,most Bass fishers want photo style events and are rejecting ABT style events.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a pointless and repetative thread.

Its been crapped on about before

My best wishes go to anyone who goes to any comp, has fun and has a go. The rest of you are talking out your bums.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

See, I can write in red too... Clever trousers (Oh and its worth a ban, trust me).


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

The poll is stuffed.

Its full of votes from wankers

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

ScottLovig said:


> The poll is stuffed.
> 
> Its full of votes from wankers
> 
> ...


Hardly a nice comment from some one that wants to be respected in the Kayak Fishing scene..


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

GregL said:


> 'elitist' because that is complete *hogwash*.


You hobie blokes can't help yourselves with the pluggin can you?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

ScottLovig said:


> The poll is stuffed.
> 
> Its full of votes from wankers
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You idiot


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

ScottLovig said:


> The poll is stuffed.
> 
> Its full of votes from wankers
> 
> ...


  
Obviously all the ones with the "hands free" option, ey McLovin.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Nativeman said:


> ScottLovig said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is stuffed.
> ...


Am I wrong??????? Read back through this thread. Its a joke.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

koich said:


> Obviously all the ones with the "hands free" option, ey McLovin.


hahaha that is one of the best calls i have ever seen on this forum


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

Nativeman said:


> ScottLovig said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is stuffed.
> ...


Some folk respect people who are straight up,no chance of him being two faced,no one died!!!


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

Firstly i have fished every ABT Kayak event accept one. ( i have learnt more in 12 months than the previous 30 years)

I have fished photo comps as well...and they were sensational, i wouldnt give a toss how they are measured just show me the comp....(prefer weigh in though)

I am a fisherman and love fishing, and this is the KAYAK FISHING FORUM, isnt it......?????? FISHING FORUM.....Fishing????

not the www.ihaveanexcuseforeverythingforum.com.au 

I agree with Scott L and Greg L,

If you want to sit at your computer and make accusations about people and things you dont even understand, keep it up we piss our selves laughing at it, seriously this stuff is GOLD...Solid Gold.... (its too far)...HA HA HA

Proud member of the Mexican Bream Bashers......


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Dead set, some of the crap posted in this thread is a joke!! 
We have opinions from Jester, who has never fished a comp before.
And from StevenM who is obviously trying to stir some s#!t.
Mate, you keep asking about a kayak bass comp, why dont you start one up yourself and stop crying because ABT wont do it for you, if you want it that bad, go for it
Comp is a comp, it doesnt matter if its live weigh in or photo/release its the same idea, biggest bag wins.
I fish the SSBS and whatever ABT rounds i can get to, and would enjoy participating in KFT if it was closer to me, im not an 'elitist' i just enjoy the freindly competetive nature to the kayak comps.

Stop hating, start participating :lol:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Can we have an intermission for a sec folks?

.......gotta get more popcorn

And to keep on topic......I reckon any comp is good as long as it is within 250Km of Port Macquarie!

Bring on Forster & Camden Haven!!

Bart70

PS... As you were girls...popcorn box full again.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I agree with Scott you are all a mob of wankers,,,and that Shortys nothing but a complete A$$HOLE. :twisted:

You can lock it now Ant ;-)


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

craig450 said:


> Dead set, some of the crap posted in this thread is a joke!!
> We have opinions from Jester, who has never fished a comp before.
> And from StevenM who is obviously trying to stir some s#!t.
> Mate, you keep asking about a kayak bass comp, why dont you start one up yourself and stop crying because ABT wont do it for you, if you want it that bad, go for it
> ...


Hey you spelt shit wrong :lol: :lol:


----------

